# GA new member



## jrutledge33 (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi all,

First post, yee-haw. I have been reading/lurking for a few months to get the feel of things. great site here. I have found many useful posts. I am an inland lake sailer on Lake Lanier, GA. Home is downtown Atlanta.

i do mostly crusing on my Catalina 22 "Lil' Mint Julep" and an occasional cruising race when she becomes "S/V Ricky Bobby". we have lots of fun with her but as a late 80's Catalina 22, she is not much of a racer. We have a few current and past national champion C22 racers and many, many boats with 3 digit hull numbers in the OD fleet. I usually look for a ride on other boats and end up mostly PHRF with a friend on his Catalina 27 or his Capri 25.

hope to contribute here and learn much more!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Welcome to Sailnet, glad to have you come out of the shadows.


----------



## mwrohde (Dec 1, 2006)

Hey, welcome. Are you sailing on Lanier? My boat is an '83 Cal 27 that I keep close to Bald Ridge Marina.


----------



## jrutledge33 (Jan 13, 2008)

yep, Loch Lanier. Aqualand Marina.


----------



## merlin2375 (Jul 12, 2007)

yee haw, welcome aboard


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

Hadee:

My 1988 Catalina 22 lived in Georgia for a while. Nice boat. You are lucky to have one of the newer ones. They really made significant improvements to the boat in 1986.

I lived aboard mine for 6 months in Puget Sound. A bit... ummm uncomfortable.

Welcome!

David


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Welcome aboard.


----------

